# Buck for hire?!



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

Looking for a nigerian buck to possibly "rent" for a couple weeks for my nigerian girls. He would need to be registered with AGS. I"m located near Albany, NY. I have a disease free closed heard and hope your buck would be to.

Thanks!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Here is a CL add I found. http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/3324678629.html

You might also want to look on some registry's for breeders near you and call them to see if they do outside breeding.


----------

